# The little Spud potato



## LilSpud (Sep 4, 2014)

So I've been reading through everyone else's wonderful bunny blogs and I think it's about time that I dedicate this one to Spud. Spud is our mini rex who we think is about 5-6 months old. He is from a petstore (I know, I know). My husband and I happened to walk into a pet shop on our anniversary to buy dog food, and when we saw him we kind of fell in love with him. He looked lonely and miserable in the tiny cage, so we had to bring him home. Well, Spud may be a little guy.. But he's got one heck of a personality! He is a lovely, social bunny who isn't scared of anything. He gets along with both of our dogs, absolutely loves to be held and was easy as ever to litter train! 

Since I'm pretty much home all day, he gets to come out and explore the living room with me and the pups. Though he can be very stubborn and does not like having areas blocked off to him. He has a strange obsession with crawling under the couches and if the couch is blocked off, he will try anything and everything to get back under there. Very stubborn and smart little man.


----------



## LilSpud (Sep 4, 2014)

He is a pretty photogenic bunny as well! Here he is playing with the dogs and just having a good time.


----------



## LilSpud (Sep 4, 2014)

His absolute favourite spot is sitting right by the screen door.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the pics of gorgeous Spud! What a fabulous little character. I've always wanted a rex bunny


----------



## Channahs (Sep 4, 2014)

Arrrghhh the cuteness! It blinds! He is so pretty. About that couch thing, I have these issues too. If you try to block something off from Barry, that's where he is the most determined to go, and he will not quit until he gets there. Mind you only because I told him no. Fortunate for me at this point he is not destructive. Except for that cell phone charger once...


----------



## LilSpud (Sep 4, 2014)

Our last bunny was a large New Zealand we named Buddy. He was a meat rabbit rescue and was the most docile thing ever. Though he did not like being in his cage, he would shake the bars every morning when he knew I was about to let him out lol. 



> Mind you only because I told him no.


Haha! I feel like that's exactly why Spud goes towards the couch. It's almost like he creeps up to the couch, looks at me and then continues. Even if I tell him "no". Seems like no is more of a motivational word with this little bugger! :lol:


----------



## Azerane (Sep 4, 2014)

I've learned that the hard way with Bandit, before I let him out at the new place I made sure everywhere was secure that would ever likely be a problem, otherwise if he had access to those areas and then I blocked them off after, he would be the same. But if he never has access, he doesn't mind so much. Spud is such a looker!


----------



## Bville (Sep 4, 2014)

Spud is so cute! I want to nominate him for rabbit of the month.:adorable:


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 4, 2014)

I second the nomination!!!!!

Spud is FAB!!!!!


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Sep 4, 2014)

Spud is just amazing! What a beautiful bunny!


----------



## LilSpud (Sep 9, 2014)

Aw, thank you all for your kind words and nominations! Spud definitely appreciates it.  
Yesterday it was finally a little cooler than it has been the past week, so outdoors we went! 
He sure had a great time trying to get out of the enclosure he was in lol. But I did see a bunch of binkies!


----------



## pani (Sep 9, 2014)

Aw! Looks like he was really enjoying himself.


----------

